# MM2H medical



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for some advice from anybody who has go a MM2H visa.

I believe a medical is needed to get the MM2H visa (if this is incorrect could you please let me know).

However, what does the medical entail and are there any x-rays required?

Many thanks


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes you do, it is really simple, I went to the local GP here in Penang, he only took my blood pressure and ticked boxes on the form to say I do not have any deadly contagious diseases. Only cost RM40 and took 5 minutes


----------



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Casey,

Thanks. So you did not require an xray?


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

No not at all, only one thing was a blood pressure test.


----------

